# Big MN Eye



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I caught a 27 incher on Mille Lacs last Fri. That is the biggest fish I have ever caught not on Devil's Lake.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Mille Lacs lake here a few years ago was filled with fish that big. Reports form relitives that fish there alot were average fish in the 25" range with many larger fish. Wish I was that lucky to be there :lol: And congrats on the fish. Bet she was perty


----------

